# Growling, snarling, snapping, etc.



## bt5595 (Jun 19, 2009)

Hello, my golden has the bad habit of growling whenever somebody is behind him and put's his/her hand under his belly. He never growls at me when I do it. But when the vet or other family members try it he would growl and if you did not back off he would snap in the air. The same thing happens when he is sleeping and strangers go to pet him on the head. Again, he never does it to me. Is it a trust issue? How would I go about curbing this problem? I was thinking of having a stranger touch him on the belly quickly and then click, and give him a treat. Progress until he is desensitized to it. Anybody got a better idea?


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Desensitization is a great idea. You teach it first with the reach and click (even if he doesn't mind with you) and then have people he know and likes do it next and when they start, click as they reach for the dog - but don't have them touch him on the first few passes. Start with click/treating the dog for a person reaching for, but not touching him. Gotta keep it sub threshold.

As for snapping when he's sleeping --- start by getting attention first when he's resting and THEN pet him and treat simultaneously.... so, pet with one hand and the instant the hand makes contact, the other hand should be at his face with a great treat.


----------



## bt5595 (Jun 19, 2009)

FlyingQuizini said:


> Desensitization is a great idea. You teach it first with the reach and click (even if he doesn't mind with you) and then have people he know and likes do it next and when they start, click as they reach for the dog - but don't have them touch him on the first few passes. Start with click/treating the dog for a person reaching for, but not touching him. Gotta keep it sub threshold.
> 
> As for snapping when he's sleeping --- start by getting attention first when he's resting and THEN pet him and treat simultaneously.... so, pet with one hand and the instant the hand makes contact, the other hand should be at his face with a great treat.


Good points! My only trouble with the clicking and treating is knowing when to wind down and taper off to every other time, etc. The goal would be for him to do it without treats in the future. When can I go from treating every time to every other time and every other other time? It also sucks that I don't always have treats handy and have to go all the way to the kitchen for it haha.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Well, for now, you need to only reach under him when you're actively training it, which means you need to have treats or don't do it.

Watch your dog. When you feel he's totally calm and accepting of you reaching for him, clicking and treating (relaxed body posture, loose open mouth -vs. tight, closed mouth, etc.) then you need to work on duration... that is, you reach for him and keep the hander under for sec. or two before clicking. When he's calm with that for a a few seconds (as long as you'd need in any real life situation) then you can start to treat randomly.


----------



## bt5595 (Jun 19, 2009)

FlyingQuizini said:


> Well, for now, you need to only reach under him when you're actively training it, which means you need to have treats or don't do it.
> 
> Watch your dog. When you feel he's totally calm and accepting of you reaching for him, clicking and treating (relaxed body posture, loose open mouth -vs. tight, closed mouth, etc.) then you need to work on duration... that is, you reach for him and keep the hander under for sec. or two before clicking. When he's calm with that for a a few seconds (as long as you'd need in any real life situation) then you can start to treat randomly.


Oh I get it. Great, thanks! I'll try it but with strangers because he doesn't growl at me. Just everybody else haha.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

bt5595 said:


> Oh I get it. Great, thanks! I'll try it but with strangers because he doesn't growl at me. Just everybody else haha.


At least start with someone he KNOWS! It's important to make it easy for him to be correct. Start click/treating when YOU touch him, even if he doesn't growl. It's kinda like teaching him the game and then expanding from there.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I just read your other thread. Is there a possibility that he is in pain? If so, then I would suggest care be used when reaching under him. It could be that he is anticipating discomfort, so he is warning before it happens.

As usual, Quiz has posted some great ideas on how to overcome the behavior.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Quiz described a perfect training program for desensitization, and I have no suggestions that could improve on it. Fostermom is wise to suggest ruling out physical trouble, too since it could easily be that.

The only thing I have to add aside from my support for their recommendations is that general confidence building will also help with these issues. Since these issues either proceed from pain or fear, teaching him that strangers are nice and not scary will help. 

Desensitize the particular spot that upsets him, but also teach him that when strange people come up to him at all, they offer treats and safe body language (no eye contact; arms at the sides; walk sideways for the last few feet; stay out of the dog's face; pet the side of the face, not the top of the head; etc.).


----------

